# Rooster injured



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

OK I have a big Delaware rooster that was attacked by a Road Island Red rooster. Killed the red. Now for 4 days I have kept him away from the hens between fencing. But they all just roost together at the fence. They all seem very upset. So today I opened the fence, the wound has scared over. And other then one little curious peck, everybody seems much happier. Is this okay? I am going out about 4 times a day to check the wound and treat it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, as long as the girls leave it alone it should be fine. If you fine that they are pecking at it put something like blu kote on it, that will allow it to heal without them messing with it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

x2 what Robin said...Blu-Kote.


----------



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you so much.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What Robin said.


----------



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

I bought the blue kote and put on my rooster. They are all doing great. He is healing up slowly but no infection and all the chickens are so much happier being back together. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a problem. We like to help where we can. And we really like swapping tall tales about our flocks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope the rooster is still doing well.


----------



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you for asking. Yes he is doing much better. He was crowing yesterday. So happy to hear him again.


----------

